# Oklahoma Deere tractor show, July 15-16, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This show is all about Deeres, mostly the 2 cylinder "Johnny Poppers". Lots of activities, and a swap meet. Here is a link:

http://www.okjdclub.com/


----------

